# *New Beautiful Berk girl*DUW major amout of pictures



## tattered_teddy_bear

SO my new girl is from petco, very unexpected find, but i'm very happy about it. As far as names go, I really like Sable, but i randomly called her jelly bean without thinking. I was wondering if someone could tell me her color? I know she's a berk, but don't know if its mink or whatnot. Also, maybe an age estimate, i'm guessing she's 2 or 3months.
*BIG SMILES*









what did you say to me?









Cleaning shot so funny









YOGIES??









just some small talk









"little ratty, where'd you go?" *haha she'll never find me*








"i guess i'll just have to throw this yogie away" *i'm right here*









**belly tease**









smelly feet









TIME FOR BELLY TICKLES!
















a moment*









comfy








*snuggles*









BEST PIC EVER still for 5 seconds and i got it









SQUISH









my teddy bear










I tried to take some of her in the sun to see her brown color as it appears off camera.

COLOR








































*bOnDing**

























































favorite**


----------



## Violet

awww that last picture is too sweet!


----------



## Pomperella

such a cutie! sorry i know too little about colours and stuff, i just think ratties are cute! i am in awe you got such great photos, mine are never still long enough to get a good one!


----------



## sonoma

What a pretty baby...she's such a neat color but I dunno what it is. She looks about the same age as my youngest girl who is right around 3 1/2 months old.


----------



## Vixie

She may just be a dark chocolate color. -shrug-

But she seems like a sweetheart.


----------



## Taru

Well, way too new to ratties to know colors off the top of my head, but here is a site I was looking at the other day that might help you out!

http://www.afrma.org/fancyrm.htm


----------



## Beatle4

How sweet! Looks like your rat is a shirt rat too, like Splinter. Don't those scratches start to hurt? I'm totally used to it thoe. I like her coloring her belly is very cute.


----------



## Chivahn

So cute!

PS your chest looks like my chest right now, haha


----------



## Nazarath

*she is such a dang cutie, I can't come in the Meet My Rat section unless I have a few of my babies out with me lol, or else I just miss them even though I'm always around them. AWWW she's just to to cute!!!*


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear

Yea, all my rats are shirt rats. but its ok, i don't mind, i have kitties too, and they give me scratches all the time too. apparently i'm not only a jungle gym to my rats, but i'm a rae track to my cats. =-P heh


----------



## fallinstar

im glad 2 c im not the only 1 covered in cuts from d ratties lol! such a cute rattie *steals*


----------



## Bloodied_Kitten

You've got an adorable baby!


----------

